# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Endesa: Anatomía de un escándalo financiero

## Jonasino

Artículo que da que pensar
http://www.nuevatribuna.es/articulo/...609108143.html
Esto no es el trasvase Tajo-Segura, es el trasvase España-Italia

----------

NoRegistrado (17-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Artículo que da que pensar
> http://www.nuevatribuna.es/articulo/...609108143.html
> Esto no es el trasvase Tajo-Segura, es el trasvase España-Italia


 A mí y a cada vez más gente no nos hace falta leerlo para saber lo que ocurre en términos generales, aunque se agradece el artículo, que lo deja muy claro.

 Pero vamos, esto no es nada más que un capítulo más en el saqueo de nuestro país y nuestro patrimonio. No es el Desvío Tajo Segura según tú, pero yo creo que sí lo es. Todos los casos que se están descubriendo son desvíos Tajo Segura, todos consisten en empobrecer a unos para enriquecer a otros.
Es lo mismo el trasvase que el caso de las tarjetas Black y saqueo de CajaMadrid, los ERES de Andalucía, la corrupción generalizada de Cotino y sus compañeros en toda las CCAA levantinas, los aeropuertos sin aviones, las autopistas de peaje sin coches y los AVE sin pasajeros.
 Se ha montado un sistema para descapitalizar el Estado y a los españoles. Quien lo dudaba, ahora tiene las pruebas.

Las eléctricas es el próximo que tendrá que salir. Si estuviéramos en un país serio, ya se habrían expropiado y nacionalizado. TODAS.

Mientras los españoles sigan dormidos, pues habrá trasvases Tajo-Segura por todos lados...

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: y en los jueces no puedes confiar, porque el que se atreve a investigar en serio se lo cargan. Ya van 3

----------


## Jonasino

Mas detalles de la noticia inicial
http://www.expansion.com/2014/10/19/...7&t=1413718722

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.expansion.com/2014/10/20/...7&t=1414013638

----------


## NoRegistrado

A mí no me sacan un duro. El único suministro que tenía con ellos lo acabo de cambiar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Bien que has hecho. Me imagino que se resistirian como gato panza arriba

----------


## sergi1907

El problema es que todas son iguales.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tengo suministros con todas las principales.
 Aunque las ventajas de cambiarse de compañía sean pequeñas, que lo son. No hay nada que más les j*d* a las Compañías de lo que sean, que un cliente se vaya a la competencia. De momento me voy a EON en ese suministro. Si no funciona, me voy a otra.

Si la gente utilizara más ese arma, quizás, el cachondeo y sinvergonzonería que hay en torno a los precios de la energía, se paliaría en parte ya que el gobierno no toma medidas serias.

Una vez más, gran parte de las soluciones a los problemas que nos están machacando, pasa por que la población se despierte y tome cartas en el asunto. Pero por desgracia, el conformismo de esa frase que mucha gente emplea "todos son iguales" seguido de "por eso no me muevo", juega a favor de los de siempre y en contra de nuestros intereses.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Miguel: Ojo con EON porque aunque en principio es muy buena, quieren salirse del mercado español, y uno de los principales posibles compradores es Endesa. Salir de marramala para entrar en matapeor no es buen asunto. Mira las agrupaciones para subasta de energía. En principio molan pero no tengo experiencia

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo he puesto en un sitio en el que aunque es una sola casa, hay dos suministros. Uno va con tarifa normal con los descuentos de la oferta de traspaso, y el otro con la tarifa mar y montaña, que aunque es más caro el kW no paga fijo. Ideal para sitios en los que se habita poco.
Ya con eso me ahorro casi 70 euros por recibo.
 Y el día que me harte de EON, que me hartaré, pues lo llevo a otra
Mientras siga la incongruencia y sinvergonzonería que ha aprobado éste gobierno con el peaje a la solar de autoconsumo, seguiré así. Y espera que no ponga un autoconsumo y un generador, que me están dando ganas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

¿Y a donde va toda esa pasta?
A cantar "O sole mio".......
Hay que j.....e.
http://eldia.es/economia/2014-10-29/...-historico.htm

----------


## aberroncho

Lo que han hecho con Endesa los distintos gobiernos que hemos tenido en España no tiene nombre. La privatizan y luego la ponen en manos del gobierno italiano y este ahora a llevárselo calentito.
Del total de 14.605 millones de euros que se van a repartir, 8.252 millones de euros  proceden de la venta de los activos latinoamericanos de Endesa a la italiana Enel, su principal accionista con el 92 % y  los otros 6.352 millones se financiarán a través de un préstamo de 4.500 millones y una línea de crédito de 1.000 millones que elevarán la deuda de Endesa.
Buen negocio este.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una descapitalización en toda regla... esos casi 15.000 millones darían para crear un millón de puestos de trabajo a 1000 , que buena falta hacen.

Pero ya sabemos a qué manos van a ir toda esa cantidad de millones, en billetes de 500... algunos los van a usar hasta de papel higiénico.

----------


## Jonasino

¿No se os está indigestando la pizza?

----------


## JMTrigos

No sé a los demás pero a mi más se me indigesta el cocido que hemos permitido hacer.
Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No es el único, pero sí uno de las máximos responsables, a quien no le ha importado contradecirse respecto al pacto de las Azores para llevarse una jugosa comisión.
Y luego hablan de antisistemas. Si tuviera 45 años menos...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

> No es el único, pero sí uno de las máximos responsables, a quien no le ha importado contradecirse respecto al pacto de las Azores para llevarse una jugosa comisión.
> Y luego hablan de antisistemas. Si tuviera 45 años menos...
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


En todas partes cuecen habas
http://ania.urcm.net/spip.php?page=s..._article=78560

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En todas partes cuecen habas
> http://ania.urcm.net/spip.php?page=s..._article=78560


Y quien ha dicho que no? Enseguida a contrarrestar. Qué manía con el "y tu más", es lo que se va cargar éste país.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Volviendo al tono cordial del foro, me lo has puesto a huevo para la imagen:

Premio al que encuentre diferencias entre el borrego de la derecha y el de la izquierda.
Y si tuviera 45 años menos casi preferiría irme una temporada al Caribe con una pareja estupenda que a Paris del 68.
Con afecto y respeto, Jonasino

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Volviendo al tono cordial del foro, me lo has puesto a huevo para la imagen:
> 
> Premio al que encuentre diferencias entre el borrego de la derecha y el de la izquierda.
> Y si tuviera 45 años menos casi preferiría irme una temporada al Caribe con una pareja estupenda que a Paris del 68.
> Con afecto y respeto, Jonasino


 Pues en el tono cordial, que no se había perdido, hay que aplicarse a veces lo que se predica.

 Yo en Mayo del 68 aun tenía 16 años, el Caribe era una quimera, y antes  que a Paris, simplemente me habría gustado que la Guardia Civil no nos hubiera dado de palos en el instituto donde empecé el PREU por gritar Libertad, todavía tengo la señal de una de las brechas en la cabeza. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Acumulando beneficios para mandarlos a Italia
http://www.elconfidencial.com/empres...-sirve_142100/

----------


## Jonasino

> El grupo italiano Enel, que controla un 92% del capital de Endesa, ha decido fijar el importe inicial de la oferta pública de venta (OPV) de acciones de la eléctrica española en "aproximadamente un 17% del capital", si bien la oferta podría llegar a alcanzar hasta un 22%. Con ese rango y el precio de mercado actual, la oferta se situaría entre los 2.700 y los 3.500 millones de euros, aproximadamente, en lo que sería la mayor colocación realizada en el mercado español durante este año.
> 
> En un hecho relevante remitido por Endesa a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, la compañía indica que las condiciones de la OPV se especificarán en el folleto aprobado por los Consejos de Administración de Enel Energy y de Endesa que se encuentra pendiente de registro por parte de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). Suponiendo que la CNMV dé su visto bueno, está previsto que la oferta pudiera comenzar este viernes 7 de noviembre de 2014, según ha comunicado Endesa.
> 
> Se ha acordado designar como entidades coordinadoras globales de la Oferta y entidades aseguradoras del tramo para inversores cualificados a Banco Santander, BBVA, Credit Suisse y J.P. Morgan, así como a Goldman Sachs International, Morgan Stanley & Co y UBS Limited como entidades aseguradoras del tramo para inversores cualificados. Por su parte, BBVA y Banco Santander liderarán el sindicato de entidades colocadoras del Tramo Minorista.
> 
> La eléctrica, por otra parte, ha remodelado su consejo de administración ante la inminente OPV. Helena Revoredo entra como consejera independiente, lo que, unido a la dimisión de Salvador Mopntejo como consejero, permite que haya un tercio de consejeros independientes.


Fuente:http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...74_820886.html

----------


## Jonasino

> Endesa sobrefacturó en 20 millones la tarifa de la luz a más de 400.000 andaluces
> La multinacional no informa a los usuarios y el Gobierno andaluz ha tardado seis años en ordenar la devolución de las cantidades cobradas en exceso





> 4.11.2015  05:00 H.
> 
> Endesa ha sobrefacturado como mínimo 20 millones de euros la tarifa eléctrica de al menos 404.000 andaluces, según cifras aportadas por la propia multinacional a este diario. Fue hace seis años cuando el ingeniero jubilado sevillano Antonio Moreno Alfaro detectó que Endesa había enviado una serie de contratos donde se modificaba la potencia (de 220 a 230 voltios entre fase y neutro) sin advertir al usuario. El gigante eléctrico cuantifica las cantidades excesivamente cobradas en una media de 50 euros por cliente, incluidos los intereses de demora. Endesa contabiliza 4,6 millones de consumidores en Andalucía.
> 
> La Junta de Andalucía no ha empezado a ordenar la devolución del dinero a los clientes hasta el 10 de marzo de 2015, a pesar de que el expediente informativo fue abierto el 19 de julio de 2011. La Dirección General de Industria, Energía y Minas del Ejecutivo andaluz no cuenta ni con personal ni con medios informáticos necesarios para controlar la base de datos de Endesa, como reconoce la propia Junta en un escrito de 2013 y admitieron funcionarios de la Junta de Andalucía a Moreno Alfaro, de 72 años, y autor del blog www.estafaluz.com.
> Escrito a la Junta.
> Escrito a la Junta.
> 
> Fuentes oficiales de Endesa consultadas por El Confidencial explican que la sobrefacturación se constata por la reclamación del denunciante y viene motivada por una discrepancia en la interpretación de la normativa para adaptar los contratos a las nuevas tensiones establecidas en el Reglamento Electrotécnico para Baja Tensión (REBT) publicado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado del 18 de septiembre de 2002 y que entró en vigor justo un año más tarde. Había una discrepancia y queríamos adaptar los contratos aprovechando las modificaciones por parte de los clientes. Esto conllevaba unos pequeños incrementos de la potencia contratada para adaptarlos a los nuevos escalones de tensión normalizados recogidos en contrato, ratifican estas fuentes oficiales.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elconfidencial.com/empres...luces_1084855/

----------

